# National Pictures.........yes I'm that behind!!!



## Erica (Jan 17, 2009)

I was so behind on ordering these




....took me a while to windle it down to a reasonable amount of photos to order. But I was so happy to see them in the mailbox this morning











Looking through these has me "almost" ready for the 09 show season to begin......if we could get above freezing might help me get a little more motivated!!

I just love Nationals





My favorite boy





*Erica's Total KnockOut * - TKO











National Champion Yearling Stallion 30-32"

National Champion Owned, Bred, Shown Stallion Under

Res. National Champion Ammy Stallion jr Under

National Futurity 4th Yearling Stallion

*Wall Street Illusions Ballerina* - Rena
















National Res. Champion Ammy Sr. Mares

National 3rd Aged mares 34-36

National 4th Ammy incentive sr mares over

National 4th Youth mares over

*Erica's Jesse James of Wall Street HOF* - Jesse











National Champion Sr. Geldings 34-36"

National Res GRAND Champion Single Pleasure Driving

National Res. Champion Ammy sr Geldings Over

National Res. champion Ammy Incentive Geldings Over

National Top 3rd Youth Geldings Over

*Erica's Tanquery of WF* - Tank
















National Champion Youth Gelding Under

National Res. Champion Yearling Gelding Under

National Res. Champion Ammy Incentive Gelding Under

National 3rd Ammy Jr Gelding Under

*Erica's Taking on Heirs* - Handsome






National Champion Owned, Bred, Shown Stallion Over

National 3rd Ammy Stallion jr Over

National 4th Yearling Stallion Over

*Erica's Dream Along With Me* - Dream











National Champion - Get of Sire entry

National Res. Champion Youth Jr Mare

National 4th Yearling Mare Under

National 4th Ammy jr mare under

National 3rd Ammy incentive mare under

*Cross Country Some N To Talk About* - Talker






National champion Youth Mare Over

National Res. Champion Yearling mare 32-34

National 5th Futurity Yearling Filly

National 4th Ammy Jr Mares over


----------



## Erica (Jan 17, 2009)

*Samis Tecate' HOF* - Tubbs






National Res. Champion Sr. Gelding 30-32

National 8th Liberty under

he didn't get to drive as he injured his mouth in Tulsa but hoping Clem will get to get him out this year

*Erica's Big City Gambling Man HOF* - Gambler






National Res. Champion Two Year Old Gelding 33-35"

National Top Ten Youth and Ammy gelding

*Erica's Cloverbud HOF *- Clover






National Top Five/ten Youth, Ammy Open Mare

*Erica's Big City Echo Me Perfect* - Echo






National Res. Champion Futurity Filly Under

National Res. Champion Mare owned and bred by under

National 3rd Weanling Fillies 28 under

*Erica's Full Throttle *- FT






National Res. Champion Futurity Stallion Foal under

National Top Ten Stallion- 7- Foal 28-30

*Erica's Knock U Out* - Knuckles






National Top Ten -7 Stallion Foal 28 under

*Erica's Takin' My Turn *- Turner






(Thank ya Mike!! - you guys look GREAT!)

*Erica's Big City No Denying Me* - meme






ending up coming in 11th in both open and futurity weanling fillies
















And I'm sure Jill's ordered pictures of our boy - Tude "Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF"

but she'll have to share them when she gets them scanned and ready to post

National GRAND Champion WCP Driving 32-34"

National 4th Ammy Sr. Stallion under

Also I didn't get Washburn pictures of -

Wall Street Rock E Lizz E - Aged mares Over 3rd

Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks - Two year old Stallion over - 3rd

Erica's Take Me To The Top - Top Ten Weanlings Mares over


----------



## Leeana (Jan 17, 2009)

OH MY GOSH, Erica, they look OUTSTANDING!!!! Congratulations -- That is really amazing!!



:wub



> if we could get above freezing might help me get a little more motivated!!


Oh gosh isn't that the truth! There is a little bay boy in the barn that has me pretty excited for spring time!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 17, 2009)

They all look awesome! What nice horses! Congrats, looks like you had a great show year.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful group





congrats on all your placings


----------



## jrae (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! Erica...gorgeous horses!!! Congrats on a great National show!


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Pictures, they all look Fantastic


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 17, 2009)

You sure got those fast! Like I said before, they all look FABULOUS!!

I'm thinking when I come pick up the girls this summer, Knock U Out will some how find his way on my trailer too.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 17, 2009)

You do such a great job!! Congratulations all the way they all look fabulous!!!!





~Jessica


----------



## jleonard (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Congrats on all of your success. All of your horses are just amazing!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jan 18, 2009)

Erica they are all very stunning horses and congratulations on all your winnings at Worlds, awesome job as always! I have to say my favorites are your colt TKO, he is a very nice colt and very showy. And then my other favorite is your Dream filly, I have loved her ever since she was a baby. But all of them are lovely and can't wait to see your show string this year, you do such a nice job showing.

And i hear you about having a hard time getting motivated with this cold weather. It makes it just a little bit harder but i can't wait to get back out showing so i am just thinking about that.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations on all your successes Erica! You have some beautiful horses there.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 18, 2009)

uhhh WOWOWOWOWOW

Congrats. Beautiful horses!

~Sandy


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW! What beautiful pictures and beautiful horses...

Lisa


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 18, 2009)

They are all beautiful! Congrats on all your placings!



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Frankie (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! What a great Nationals for you and your horses.

Congratulations


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrate's! Those are AWESOME pictures!! I LOVE your horses!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 18, 2009)

You sure know your stuff! Your horses are GORGEOUS!!!! I've only shown big horses, but this year I'm going to take my little guy to some fun shows to learn the ropes! I can't wait until I figure out what I should be doing. Do you know if there is a good video/DVD that would help me?

Thanks Erica! And best of luck in 2009!

Joyce


----------



## picasso (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful horses. Never get tired of looking at them. They are all just gorgeous. Absolutely could never pick one that is my favorite. Just drool all over all of them.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 18, 2009)

*Really nice Erica, very pretty horses congratulations on all of your wins



*


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice group of horses Erica or should I say awesome, my fav also is TKO whenever you ready to turn him loose give us hollar  Im sure you dont need him and Taker LOL


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, Erica, the pictures are incredible! Congrats again on a great Nationals. I can't wait to get MeMe's picture... hurry up mail! She is up getting ready for shows now and looking pretty good I think




We've hit a little snag since we lost Jedi who was her barn buddy and she had a fit of course once he was gone so back out in the pens with the girls she went. I guess I'll have to bring one of the mares in to keep her company.


----------



## joyenes (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank You for sharing all your beautiful horses with us. They are all absolutely lovely. Congratulations!! Joyce


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations!



You work very hard with your horses and it totally shows! They're all beautiful, but Clover will always be one of my favorites. There's just something about her.


----------



## Erica (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you EVERYONE for the kind words about my "kids"



I just love all of them........of course right now they are all still enjoying their off time and looks like hairy dirty yaks, each and every one of them. But that makes it all the more exciting here soon to unwrap them for another season.



> You sure know your stuff! Your horses are GORGEOUS!!!! I've only shown big horses, but this year I'm going to take my little guy to some fun shows to learn the ropes! I can't wait until I figure out what I should be doing. Do you know if there is a good video/DVD that would help me?
> Thanks Erica! And best of luck in 2009!
> 
> Joyce


As far as videos I really don't know of one......there is probably some out there, but I'm not much help in directing you to one. What I would do is if you are able to go watch and ask questions at a big show. Really there are several farms, who would love to have an extra set of hands at a show and with that you get to see things up close and personal, ask questions and see all the behind the scenes work as well. Watching and asking questions first hand I think is the best way to learn. You'll do great and have TONS of fun!!!

Parmela, I just love Cloverbud as well........I swear she is so SPOILED, it's hard to understand unless you are around her for a little bit but she's a BIG momma baby and is so jealous of the other horses. She had to stay with Belinda two days in April and she didn't eat and pouted the whole time.....she's something else.

She's actually retired now, I think she's deserved it, 3x National Champion and Hall of Fame.......now I have to decide who i want to bred her to - I'm thinking Taker is her pic but we will see.......Pharaoh would be awesome as well!!

Shauna, (((Hugs))) to both you and Meme



Hopefully the rest of 09 will go better!!

Now it's time to get ready for BABIES!!! I'm shooting to have the cameras up and running on online this week, as I think the first foal should be coming with 1-2 weeks!!!! yeah!!! Got 17 coming I think



some Destiny, Taker, Bandito babies, a Prankster baby and some R/ASPC Rock On's!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 18, 2009)

* Oh congrats



!!! What awsome wins and gorgeous horses!! I just love Jesse and Handsome!!



*

Congrats again!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2009)

Erica, they are all so outstanding!!! So many of those are my favorites


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! You do such a wonderful job and have a fantastic show string!


----------



## PAS Hercules (Jan 19, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING Horses AND Handlers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devon (Jan 19, 2009)

Aweosme Erica!!

Grogeous Horses

That hea don shot of Ballerina



She's really really nicely turned out too! Aweosme Job again


----------



## Erica (Jan 19, 2009)

> Aweosme Erica!!Grogeous Horses
> 
> That hea don shot of Ballerina She's really really nicely turned out too! Aweosme Job again


.........and she's not even clipped








Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 19, 2009)

Erica said:


> > Aweosme Erica!!Grogeous Horses
> >
> > That hea don shot of Ballerina She's really really nicely turned out too! Aweosme Job again
> 
> ...


They are all just stunning,



I really wish that in the future Sandy will give some foals that looks like her family. I'm so glad to see this pictures! thank you Erica! For sharing them with us! Can you believe it that one of Taker's daughters lives with us, in little Belgium!


----------



## afoulk (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pictures Erica. I can see why it would take you awhile to go through them and then try and decide which ones to take.

Arlene


----------



## Relic (Jan 19, 2009)

They all look GREAT and so well turned out congrats...


----------



## Erica (Jan 21, 2009)

> They are all just stunning, I really wish that in the future Sandy will give some foals that looks like her family. I'm so glad to see this pictures! thank you Erica! For sharing them with us! Can you believe it that one of Taker's daughters lives with us, in little Belgium!


I'm glad you have that Taker daughter. I LOVE her!!!! If she would have been born here, she wouldn't have went anywhere; seems almost all Taker wants to give me are little boys!!! ( I've got two girls



)But I can't complain as I am quite partial to them, as I think they are goregous.

Keep me updated on her!!!


----------



## RedWagonMan (Jan 21, 2009)

All of your horses are gorgeous!! Congrats to you on all of your wins!


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 22, 2009)

Erica said:


> > They are all just stunning, I really wish that in the future Sandy will give some foals that looks like her family. I'm so glad to see this pictures! thank you Erica! For sharing them with us! Can you believe it that one of Taker's daughters lives with us, in little Belgium!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have that Taker daughter. I LOVE her!!!! If she would have been born here, she wouldn't have went anywhere; seems almost all Taker wants to give me are little boys!!! ( I've got two girls
> ...


Did you recieve my email, I sent one two days ago about her, together with some pics?

I will certainly keep you updated.


----------



## jrae (Jan 22, 2009)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> You sure got those fast! Like I said before, they all look FABULOUS!!
> I'm thinking when I come pick up the girls this summer, Knock U Out will some how find his way on my trailer too.



Sheryl,

If Handsome finds his way on your trailer you can just drop him off in Crossville!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 22, 2009)

Janet, Handsome's dam is Glory, Jinx's paternal sister.











I'll see what I can do about Handsome. He may like to live in TN along with his dam and uncle.


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow...You were busy. They are all so beautiful. I just aquired one of your babies. Erica's Big City Conpiracy Theory. He is a total sweetheart and smart too. I'm looking forward to showing him this year. He just needs to get through his growth spurt first. I hope to make him an all around boy for me once he's three.

Laura


----------



## Erica (Jan 23, 2009)

> Wow...You were busy. They are all so beautiful. I just aquired one of your babies. Erica's Big City Conpiracy Theory. He is a total sweetheart and smart too. I'm looking forward to showing him this year. He just needs to get through his growth spurt first. I hope to make him an all around boy for me once he's three.


He's actually a FULL brother to "Echo" whom is posted on the first page




who went 2x Res. national Champion. And their dam is on my foaling camera now and looks to be foaling within a week (though Big City was in TX in 08 so she's in foal to Taker for this year) You never can tell, as she's just a tiny thing and is going to mature about 30", she'll be out showing this year


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jan 23, 2009)

Erica said:


> > Wow...You were busy. They are all so beautiful. I just aquired one of your babies. Erica's Big City Conpiracy Theory. He is a total sweetheart and smart too. I'm looking forward to showing him this year. He just needs to get through his growth spurt first. I hope to make him an all around boy for me once he's three.
> 
> 
> He's actually a FULL brother to "Echo" whom is posted on the first page
> ...


Wow, she's going to be tiny. You must have fed my boy some fertilizer when he was a baby. He's already 34" as a two year old. Actually he won't be two until March. I guess it's going to be AMHR shows only for him. That's ok. My main focus is driving so bigger, in this case is better.






Laura


----------



## jrae (Jan 23, 2009)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Janet, Handsome's dam is Glory, Jinx's paternal sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he'd LOVE living in Tennessee!! I didn't realize Glory was his dam!  She is one of my favorites...


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW Beautiful Pictures! Great Job!


----------

